
PaperTTY – Python module to render a TTY on e-ink - messe
https://github.com/joukos/PaperTTY
======
messe
Is anyone aware of a netbook-form device with an e-ink display? I've always
felt that'd be my ideal device for writing on-the-go; especially if it'd run
vi, nvi or vim.

~~~
samstave
Holy carp.

The link from the user below you, which I am reposting, as his link is [dead]
is quite amazing... Lenovo's Yoga Book... I want this device:

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/30/17788476/lenovo-yoga-
book...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/30/17788476/lenovo-yoga-
book-c930-dual-e-ink-screen-price-photos-release-date-ifa-2018)

~~~
gedy
Afaik you can't use the e-ink as a normal display though, bummer

~~~
samstave
I wonder what this machine will do if you install other OS' onto it though

~~~
Inityx
Probably not much, unless someone reverse engineers the drivers.

------
therein
This looks really nice. I have been working on something that might perhaps be
of interest to you.

[https://github.com/canselcik/libremarkable](https://github.com/canselcik/libremarkable)

I would love it if someone built a terminal emulator using it. All the pieces
needed to achieve that is already in place.

~~~
merqurio
I'm a huge fan of libremarkable ! Thanks for making my remarkable more
hackeable !

~~~
therein
Always happy to hear stuff like that. Thank you for saying that. :)

------
sebslomski
I would love to have something like this in front of every meeting room at
work displaying the occupancy of the current day.

~~~
pmorici
[https://www.visionect.com/blog/digital-signage-how-we-
built-...](https://www.visionect.com/blog/digital-signage-how-we-built-an-e-
paper-room-booking-system-with-google-calendar/)

Google also did something like this but I can't find that write up.

~~~
konschubert
You seem to know the market a bit.

Can I buy an e-ink device that I can hang on the wall or put on the table and
that will display today's appointments from my calendar for me?

~~~
gammatrigono
You can do this with a rooted Kindle: [https://lifehacker.com/add-weather-and-
google-calendar-infor...](https://lifehacker.com/add-weather-and-google-
calendar-information-to-your-kin-1215852264)

~~~
konschubert
But this doesn't automatically update itself, no?

------
jonnycomputer
Demo-ing with nethack gets my +1, regardless. Anyway, I love e-ink. Love it.

------
peterkelly
I realise it isn't exactly the same thing, but it feels like we've finally
come full circle :)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleprinter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teleprinter)

------
dev_dull
I think this is a great idea! Small (3x6”) e-ink displays are now widely
available on alibaba and eBay. I’m very weary about the refresh rate. The ones
I see available now look like 6s total refresh by the looks of them.

~~~
lsh
weary == leery?

Fixing the world, one typo at a time.

~~~
boomlinde
I'm assuming "wary"

